# بدء الدورات الصيفية في زيادة الخبرات وتعلم الجديد ... شاركونا الأبداع والتميز ...



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

بشرى سارة لجميع أعضاء قسم الهندسة الكيميائية في ملتقى المهندسين العرب​ 
وبناءا على الطلبات الكثيرة من الأعضاء على دورات تهدف إلى زيادة الخبرات وتعليم المتخرجين الجدد بمعلومات ممكن أن تساهم ولو بجزء بسيط​ 
في أضفاء الحماس وحب المشاركة في هذا الصرح الهندسي العظيم ولهذا سوف نبدأ بالدورات الصيفية وأدعو جميع الأعضاء وبكافة التخصصات​ 
لوضع دوراتهم حول أي موضوع مفيد من التخصصات التي يعملها المهندس الكيميائي مع الشكر والتقدير ....​ 


ملاحظة : -
كل من يريد فتح دورة يرجى كتابة أسم الموضوع الخاص بالدورة والتي طبعا يجب أن تكون على شكل دروس لكي تفهم بصورة أسرع من أعطاء دورة كاملة بدون التدرج من السهل إلى الأصعب والأسم يكون على الشكل التالي (دورة في (أسم الدورة) الدرس (الأول مثلا)) لكي يتم تثبيت رابط الدروس في هذا الموضوع وتثبيت كاتب الموضوع لكي يصل إليها الأعضاء بصورة سريعة والتي تكون حصرية بملتقى المهندسين العرب ولاتنقل إلا بموافقة حصرية من كاتب الموضوع ...​ 

شكرا لكم مقدما وننتظر أبداعاتكم وتميزكم المعهود ومن الله الموفقية نبدأ ...​ 
مهندس المحبة​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

*الدورة الأولى*

•·.·°¯`·.·• (الدورة الأولى في تكرير النفط ) •·.·°¯`·.·•

الكاتب : مهندس المحبة

الروابط

الدرس الأول

الدرس الثاني

الدرس الثالث​الدرس الرابع​
أنتظروا تكملة الدروس وستنزل تتابعا ...​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

*الدورة الثانية*

•·.·°¯`·.·• ( التنمية البشرية وتطوير المشاريع ) •·.·°¯`·.·•

الكاتب : نقل وتجميع مهندس المحبة

الروابط

الدرس الأول

الدرس الثاني

أنتظروا تكملة الدروس وستنزل تتابعا ...​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

•·.·°¯`·.·• ( دورة التصميم لمهندس التصميم ) •·.·°¯`·.·•
الكاتب : مهندس المحبة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t210078.html


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

•·.·°¯`·.·• ( دورة تصميم دراسة الجدوى للمشروع ) •·.·°¯`·.·•
الكاتب : نقل وتجميع وكتابة مهندس المحبة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t219192.html


----------

